# موقع به مشاريع تخرج كاملة من ناحية الدراسة بحساباتها و البرمجة و التطبيق ايضا



## ابا المؤمن (5 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
ساقدم لكم اليوم موقع يعرض مشاريع تخرج كاملة في الالكترونيك و الاعلام الآلي ....و الموقع يعرض كل تفاصيل المشروع و بالشرح الممل و الدقيق و الحسابات الرياضية و الهندسية و البرامجة اللازمة لها و ايضا يعطيك و يشرح لك كل مايلزمك للتطبيق... 
الموقع اعجبني كثيرا و أحسبه جد مفيد للطلبة المقبيلين على التخرج لاختيار مواضيع تخرجهم 
اتمنى أن يعجبكم الموقع

http://instruct1.cit.cornell.edu/courses/ee476/FinalProjects/



منتظر ردودكم 

​


----------



## محبكم في الله (5 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكوررررررررررر


----------



## ابا المؤمن (5 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا لك هادا من فضل ربي


----------



## Ahmed Adel (5 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## منار يازجي (6 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله بك


----------



## الياس عبد النور (6 سبتمبر 2008)

الف شكر وجاري تصفح الموقع باذن الله


----------



## looda_ly (7 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكوررررررررررر


----------



## شريف حسان (8 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم


----------



## السـاحر (9 سبتمبر 2008)

رائع عزيزي


----------



## هيليوم (9 سبتمبر 2008)

انت باختصار انسان يستحق الشكر
جزاك الله خيرا ونفعك بدينك ودنياك كما سعيت في منفعة اخوانك


----------



## kahtan82 (10 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك أخي وجزاك عنا كل خير:56:


----------



## رنا نور (10 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور أخي العزيز


----------



## zebair2004 (20 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## الحمدابي (22 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووور


----------



## ayham87 (29 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## رائد غسان (30 سبتمبر 2008)

لدي مشاريع جاهزة وجديده على ساحه الالكترونيات والاتصالات ...ساطرح عناوينها هنا وعندما نرى تفاعلا مع الموضوع سازلها مع ملفاتها البرمجيه كامله هنا باذن الله ...ودمتم بعز 

Self-Powered Solar Data Logger

ARM Scope—Build an Analog Oscilloscope Companion 

TV-Based Oscilloscope

Generate Video from Software

Multifunctional Wireless Alarm

Dual-Axis Level Sensor

Earth Field Magnetometer,

Image Processing for Robots

Wi-Fi Sun logger

Wireless Monitoring System

The XY-Plotter

2-D Optical Position Sensor

Building a Wireless Weather Station

طبعا يوجد لدينا ملفات المشروع كامله وحتى البرمجيه منها ...ننتظر تفاعلكم 
​


----------



## mas_optics (6 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## tl01001 (9 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng abdalla (9 أغسطس 2010)

الله ينور


----------



## الباشق2010 (15 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## medical.eng89 (30 أغسطس 2010)

_اشكرك جزيل الشكر على الموقع المتميز والمفيد .. جزاك الله الف خير_


----------



## mostafahemdan (5 سبتمبر 2010)

ربنا يبارك فيك ع الموقع الرائع ده


----------



## bassamh1977 (7 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك .. وزادك من علمه .. ونفع بك الامه

تقبل تحياتي


----------



## كروانة (17 سبتمبر 2010)

شكككككررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## دنيا احمد ماهر (19 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وزاد من علمك


----------

